# Logic pro x user needs help :(



## trifflevel (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm using Logic pro X for a while now, and I've tried the Modulator midi fx, which is a cool tool, but i can't pair it to a plugin parameter, somehow in my target menu i don't have the Learn new parameter function, i only have Learn, which for some reason is not reading any knobs or the cutoff frequency for example, it just goes dead, a straight line on the lfo graphic, can you please help?Many thanks


----------



## robh (Feb 11, 2021)

If I follow what you're trying to do correctly, you'll have to use the "Learn" button on "External Assignment"


----------



## trifflevel (Feb 12, 2021)

This are the options that i have now on my Modulator


----------



## trifflevel (Feb 12, 2021)

And this is what it should look like, screenshot taken from a tutorial


----------



## trifflevel (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't know how to have the Learn Plug-in Parameter option available, because what is displayed now is not working, doesn't read any commands or parameters


----------



## robh (Feb 12, 2021)

Try "Learn MIDI".
That seemed to work for me.


----------



## trifflevel (Feb 14, 2021)

it doesn't show on the menu either...


----------



## FGBR (Feb 14, 2021)

Have you activated the advanced tools in Logic?


----------



## trifflevel (Feb 14, 2021)

yes, all enabled


----------



## christianobermaier (Feb 14, 2021)

What's your Logic version ?


----------



## trifflevel (Feb 15, 2021)

i have the 10.2.0 but i'm thinking it's a pretty basic function for the Modulator, Learn Midi or Learn plug-in


----------



## Kent (Feb 15, 2021)

trifflevel said:


> i have the 10.2.0 but i'm thinking it's a pretty basic function for the Modulator, Learn Midi or Learn plug-in


why can't you update? That's pretty ancient...


----------



## trifflevel (Feb 15, 2021)

loads and loads of plugins that i probably wouldn't recover, i might just buy another mac and install the new logic, but I'm not even sure if the functions are missing because of the year version, the Learn function doesn't work also


----------



## Kent (Feb 15, 2021)

trifflevel said:


> loads and loads of plugins that i probably wouldn't recover, i might just buy another mac and install the new logic, but I'm not even sure if the functions are missing because of the year version, the Learn function doesn't work also


Can your current Mac support a newer version of Logic? Try zipping up your 10.2 install, installing the latest, and seeing what you can do.


----------



## christianobermaier (Feb 15, 2021)

trifflevel said:


> i have the 10.2.0


You may well have v1.0 of the Modulator which evidently got updated substantially later. And it works well with that basic feature set, creating CC1 data to feed into your virtual instrument, for instance, so it's not broken.


----------



## trifflevel (Feb 15, 2021)

i see, well, if i don't have any options left, i will then upgrade my logic, but still it doesn't make sense why the Learn function isn't working...anyways, it is what it is...thank you guys, you're the best!


----------

